# Hope, the AMAR Rescue Dog has died



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Many of us older members of SM will remember an absolutely heartbreaking story of Hope, a Maltese who came info rescue with Bronwyne in 2009 in the most deplorable condition. She was given little chance of survival but with extensive medical care, love, donations, and a lot of prayers from everyone here she pulled through and went on to live permanently with the Director of AMAR, Edie. I think several members here saw Hope at Nationals in the Rescue Parade one year. Well, as I wrote the other day, Edie had lost her husband this past week and his funeral was yesterday. Hope died in the night that same day. Our hearts go out to Edie once again and to little Hope, occasionally called a Wee Beastie. She had some attitude going but she was very loved. Here is a video that Bronwyne composed:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NuyfA9oxvo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I remember her and we all prayed so hard for her amazing recovery.. She's with Edie's husband at the bridge greeting all the fluffs that have gone before and they get to see all our precious departed babies..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

There is so much sadness in the world. Hope had a great life with Edie. I am worried about Edie, she has had to endure so much lately.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The video is so touching and bittersweet. 

My heart goes out to Edie ... she is such a wonderful person. Hope was blessed to have Edie as her Mommy. 

Edie, sending you the warmest of love and hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Edie if you read this I want you to know how sorry I am for the loss of your dear husband. I know your heart is breaking, may God Bless You.
You gave hope and love to little Hope, she had the most wonderful last years with you. You showed her love, how to be safe, true contentment.
l remember the story of little Hope, she was so very very special. 
I'm so very sorry. I'll be praying for you dear Edie:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I saw this on FB, Susan, but was in the car and couldn't respond. I'm so sorry for Edie--such a sad month for her. My heart goes out to her...


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:heart:I'm so sorry Edie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Edie, I'm so sorry for your loss of little Hope, and so happy that she had such a good life with you and your family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is never easy to lose a pup---esp. one like Hope. . . may God grant you, Edie, much grace in these most difficult days. Coming on the death of your husband---well, what can we say, it seems all too much! You are a lady of grace & courage and I know you will weather well your difficult days. Please know you are in all our thoughts and prayers. I know you have a lot of support, but count us among those who stand w/you even from afar! Big hugs, Edie.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry upon the loss of your Husband and little Hope.


----------

